
Unlocking India’s printed heritage: Historic books to be made available online - Thevet
http://www.bl.uk/press-releases/2015/november/unlocking-indias-printed-heritage
======
contingencies
It looks like archive.org already has their flagship work digitized, possibly
thanks to Cambridge University:
[https://archive.org/details/AGrammarOfTheBengalLanguage](https://archive.org/details/AGrammarOfTheBengalLanguage)
\+
[http://assets.cambridge.org/97811080/56359/copyright/9781108...](http://assets.cambridge.org/97811080/56359/copyright/9781108056359_copyright_info.pdf)

Also, what is up with this hyprocrisy? "It is the mission of the British
Library to make the vast intellectual and cultural resources we hold
accessible to anyone, anywhere" vs. "Unless stated otherwise, media content on
the press area of our website, including images, is protected by third-party
rights such as copyright or trademarks. The British Library is permitted to
make the content available to you for promoting associated British Library’s
exhibitions, events or activities. If you are not using images to promote a
British Library activity, you must clear all rights for your use of any in-
copyright material beyond uses permitted under the Copyright Designs and
Patents Act 1988."

In the 21st century: caring is sharing. PDF or it didn't happen!

